# [SOLVED] Bluetooth Atheros AR5BBU12 anyone?

## are

The id of the device is: Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0489:e02c Foxconn / Hon Hai

I installed the firmware ath3k-1.fw and ath3k-2.fw into /lib/firmware and use kernel 2.6.38-git7

But the firmware fails always and the device does not come up;

[12800.735909] ath3k_load_firmware: Error in firmware loading err = -110,len = 64, size = 4096

[12800.735944] ath3k: probe of 4-3:1.0 failed with error -5

Is there any solution?

Best regards!Last edited by are on Sun May 08, 2011 12:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nukem996

I am getting a similar error with my built-in USB Bluetooth Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0cf3:3002 Atheros Communications, Inc.

```

Bluetooth: Atheros AR30xx firmware driver ver 1.0

ath3k_load_firmware: Can't change to loading configuration err

ath3k: probe of 2-1.7:1.0 failed with error -5

usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k

```

I haven't been able to figure out what is wrong. I was able to get it working once but nothing for a few weeks. I'm on the 2.6.37 kernel.

----------

## are

Works here (now) with git-sources-2.6.39-rc6 and linux-firmware. I just updated today.

Best regards!

----------

## procuste

I tried installing on my suse 11.4 kde 4.6.3

2.6.39-rc7-0.5-desktop kernel (the patch for Atheros AR5BBU12 results applied)

bluez-firmware 1.2-132.1

kernel-firmware 2.6.38-1.2.1

but it doesn't works, in my boot.msg result an a similar error:

<3>[   18.976244] ath3k_load_firmware: Can't change to loading configuration err

<4>[   18.976482] ath3k: probe of 5-1:1.0 failed with error -110

<6>[   18.976568] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k

any suggestion??

many thanks

P.

----------

## are

I think, it is related to the firmware. Try to download the archive, used by Gentoo and extract it to /lib/firmware.

----------

## jwrona

I'm using 3.4.9 kernel and I can't get the device working   :Sad:  I've tried almost every option in kernel config, but bluetooth manager still says no bluetooth adapter conected (lsusb says it is connected).

According to this https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/557541/ the BT AR5BBU12 should be supported by kernel, right?

----------

